# B13 Kits



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

To MoeMoe
Naw man dont listen to those guys about the fake ugly kits!!! but the guy that was talking about the Tsuru Headlights listen to him cuz dats a dope eye conversion..anyways here is a site with 3 different kits for the B13's its an AeroDuo Kit, StreetWeapon Drift Kit, and the most expensive wide body the, R33 Kit
Im the first B13 in hawaii to get the Drift Front and people just trips out about it, they're like there's bodykits for that car?
ImportFan


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

the tsuru light are nice, yes, but if you plan on buying a big expensive body kit for your car, could you please sell the sentra and buy yourself a honda civic? the selection will be much better, and then i wont have to see b13s reduced to riceboy trash.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

B13 RiceboyTrash? Ok...were you just dissing me? Have you ever seen Hondas around? well DUH!!! idiot there are tons of hondas floating every where with the same kits the same conversions but have you ever seen a Sentra Souped up? I bet you dont get to see them around.. Who are you anyways dissing people in a nissan forum? why dont you and your stupid little civic go to a Honda forum you wise ass


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

ihateloops said:


> *the tsuru light are nice, yes, but if you plan on buying a big expensive body kit for your car, could you please sell the sentra and buy yourself a honda civic? the selection will be much better, and then i wont have to see b13s reduced to riceboy trash. *


actually sentra look pretty clean with a nice kit and paint. Just cause you have a body kit doesnt mean your rice just means you better have the power to back that kit up.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

why dont i take my stupid civic to a honda forum? because i dont own a civic. i own a 93 sentra se-r, as can be seen clearly in my sig.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

okkkaaaaay im guessing your 93 dont have a kit...thats why you and your stupid ass just want to diss me i guess you hate on sentra's nicer than yours


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

If you want to make your car look nice without getting a bodykit, just get a Sunny front end. It will look a lot nicer, cleaner, more stock, and people will look at your car differenly, and not just another car with a rice body kit.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

*Always causing trouble..*

J/K, Anyhow a lot of Nissan people are ANTI-bodykits. I can somewhat understand why. I mean what do you have done to your "rocket" performance wise? If you have the power to back up the looks there's nothing wrong with that. BUT if you have some slow POS, then well.. I personally have a kitted 200sx, BUT it represents. 

And yes I have seen PLENTY of riced out Sentra's. There's one in Florida that has a full widebody kit, and R34 headlights.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

Hmm i should make a Poll How many people here know what "Rice" means? tell me what you guys mean about "RICE"
well what i think it is it's "A Wanna Be" thats what i think it is


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

The phrase "rice" is probably subject to interpretation. My definition of it, is some car trying to look like something it's not. Untastefully overdone.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

*well said*



Matt4Nissan said:


> *The phrase "rice" is probably subject to interpretation. My definition of it, is some car trying to look like something it's not. Untastefully overdone. *




That was well said. I agree


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Always causing trouble..*



Matt4Nissan said:


> *J/K, Anyhow a lot of Nissan people are ANTI-bodykits. I can somewhat understand why. I mean what do you have done to your "rocket" performance wise? If you have the power to back up the looks there's nothing wrong with that. BUT if you have some slow POS, then well.. I personally have a kitted 200sx, BUT it represents.
> 
> And yes I have seen PLENTY of riced out Sentra's. There's one in Florida that has a full widebody kit, and R34 headlights. *


I agree, I do not like body kits. I wanted something to help with the performance and looks of my sentra. I spent $20 on this DGR front skirt. It might not have the best looks but what do you expect for $20? I think this skirt actually helps at higher speeds, it feels like there's less drag because it's a flexible skirt and the air gets directed below the cross member, engine, transmission and other junk. And, the thing weighs 2lbs!

Here are some of the reasons why I don't like body kits:
1) They're fiberglass (fragile) or urethane (unpaintable)
2) They're usually heavy (goes against performance... trying to gut the car)
3) They make driving a living pain because you have to drive like a ricer... have to go 1mph over bumps & in turns, have to aviod pot holes, have to park futher away from the curb (front & rear), attracts unwanted attention (police!), makes domestic car lovers hate you 'cause you're looking like rice... 
4) They're too expensive! $1300 just for a widebody skyline kit! plus labor & paint & bondo to put it on
5) Not covered by insurance... you could get into a wreck and you might get half of what you paid
6) They'll get damaged after a while from rocks & debris
7) Speed bumps will become your enemies!

I do like the looks of them though.... that's the only good thing... bodykits go on $20,000 garaged show cars.


----------

